# Seagate Expansion Portable 500GB not detected by Windows



## mayank_agarwal (May 21, 2012)

First of all, I am sorry if I have made this thread in the wrong section and if so I request the Mods to move it to the correct section.

Dear Fellow Users,
I am in need of urgent help as my external hard disk (Seagate Expansion Portable 500GB) is not being detected by my computer.
Today (21.05.12), I plugged it into my laptop and saw that it was not showing up in 'My Computer' although the 'LED' indicator on my external drive was 'green'. I searched for a solution on the net but no chance. Everywhere I searched, I just saw that it may not have been assigned and was recommended to check out Disk Management but there too my drive didn't show up nor in the 'Disk Drives' section of 'Manage' (right click 'My Computer' > 'Manage').

I even tried to plug my external drive to my LCD which had a USB port just to check out and also to my PC but no luck.
One more Important thing is that the disk inside my External HDD isn't spinning coz I' unable to hear any such sound of spinning, but a *beep sound* is coming.

Plz, help me out of this situation as I am having some really Imp data in it and I don't want to lose it. Option other than formatting would be preferred.

I even wanted to ask whether the 3-year Limited warranty of Seagate includes such problems as I bought it on "31st August 2011".
Just in case needed - I live in Jamshedpur and bought my External HDD from Ranchi.

Hope you can help me out as I am unable to get any solution on net.

I recently used my hard disk without any problems probably 4-5 days before 21.05.12

Thanking you,
Mayank

I have even sent the above following query to sos@thinkdigit.com but am really in a hurry so also posted it here. Hope I can get some correct solutions.


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

Send your HDD for RMA.

Secondly remove your personal contact information from the post.


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 21, 2012)

well, removed my personal contact details. Thanx for tip..

Now, maybe a silly question but what is RMA and how to do so??


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2012)

In short, process of sending back  your stuff for replacement or repair when its in warranty ..
See this Warranty & Returns | Seagate

Is that beep sound is more like knocking / tinkering sound ?


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> In short, process of sending back  your stuff for replacement or repair when its in warranty ..
> See this Warranty & Returns | Seagate
> 
> Is that beep sound is more like knocking / tinkering sound ?



Tinkering sound, maybe..


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

tinkering sound means platters are getting stuck while spining - I once experience similar issue but after I patted and shook gently for a few mins it got fixed.


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 22, 2012)

*Note: now my HDD gives some sound 3 times. Sounds of splatters getting stuck while the disc is spinning (maybe) as "topgear" said.
The disc inside is spinning as I m able to hear its sound but still the device isn't getting detected anywhere. And anywhere means anywhere. *


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2012)

That sound also comes when your HDD is has hardware issue, generally happens in external drives due to improper handling.  Try tapping it with hands (not too harsh) else try RMA !


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That sound also comes when your HDD is has hardware issue, generally happens in external drives due to improper handling.  Try tapping it with hands (not too harsh) else try RMA !




Well done with the tapping but no luck..
I'll go to Ranchi, maybe today or by tomorrow and will give it to the shop from where I bought it..
Hope they can fix it without having my data deleted in any case.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

If you don't have any sensitive data you better submit the HDD for RMA instead of sending it to the shop - the shop guys are no HDD data recovery experts - so they won't be able to even recover a single bit of data - if you have some really important data you may have to use some professional HDD data recovery service.


----------

